# MK4 Front brake "rattling"



## Cepheus (Mar 24, 2011)

My 2004 VW Jetta GLS has a loud clunking sound front the right front wheel. The suspension is fine. Could it be the anti-rattle clip on the pad itself?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I doubt it's the brakes. Check your drive shaft. CV joint is probably bad.


----------

